# NBA looking at Bowen



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

About ****ing time:

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46073/20070514/nba_investigating_bowens_game_3_knee_on_nash/


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd say so too. Better late thann ever although Bowen should of been kicked out of the NBA 3 years ago. Stoudemire, Kobe, VC, Allen, Francis, Wally, and I know there are a couple other I'm missing. But all of them can't be lying. That many people, especially that many good players don't make these kind of assumptions and claims about any of the other top league defenders.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Any links to video of the incident with Nash?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Any links to video of the incident with Nash?


i have looked on youtube and can't find anything.

would love to see the tape so i can judge for myself.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> i have looked on youtube and can't find anything.
> 
> would love to see the tape so i can judge for myself.


I looked there also and couldnt find it. I also looked on ESPN.com without any luck.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, I saw the game and it was kind of 50/50 to me. But at least it got the league to look at bowen.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J2SDouIqtA

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2007/news/story?id=2870076


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Bowen will not get fined or suspended. I don't think he should get suspended but I was hoping Stern would lay down the law to this worthless piece of human exsistance and fine him big time.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This wasn't that bad, but he still needs to be fired.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> This wasn't that bad, but he still needs to be fired.


Fired? lol


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I agree he shouldn't be allowed the privlage to play in the NBA. There is a difference between playing hard/tough/aggressive and being a pathetic thug. Bowen is a pathetic thug and I hope someone on the court does what he does to other to him and it ends his pathetic career for good. There should be no acceptance of a guy who tries to intentionally injury others.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

He is a great actor though.


I love how he tries and act like he doesn't know what he's doing.
Give me a break, Nash was right up on him, no one sticks their knee out to clear
room. Maybe their butt, but that was so intetional. Bowen is a stupid ****ing.

I hope he doesn't get suspended, I'd prefer to keep that offensive liability on the floor. Now if the refs would just start calling hand checking, Bowen would be reendered useless.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

As expected, they just "looked". Let me know if anyone ever sees a headline that goes "Finally, NBA actually doing something about Bowen." I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

All I know is that after all the crap the NBA lets Bowen get away with we damn well better have Amare, and Bell in game 5.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

bowen is the kind of guy that you love to have on your team but hate to play against. 

that said the list of injuries of which he is directly responsible is lengthy, the nba really needs to crack down on his "magic feet" that somehow always end up under the jump shooter he is defending. See Wally, Francis, Parker..


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> All I know is that after all the crap the NBA lets Bowen get away with we damn well better have Amare, and Bell in game 5.


And if you don't, the Spurs damn well better not have Duncan (he left the bench during another scuffle earlier in Game 4, according to Iavaroni and the Suns who are pursuing the matter with the League Office).

PBF


----------

